# Air Blowing to Floor Vents



## CruzeBy (Apr 29, 2015)

I recently had the AC condenser replaced. I don't think this is related but?! We now have air blowing out the floor vents even when we have only the upper vents turned on. If we change it to floor only, the upper vents do turn off. There is also air blowing to the defroster when defrost is not on. Any simple suggestions to check before I take it to be repaired?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Was the condensor replaced at a Chevrolet dealer?


----------



## CruzeBy (Apr 29, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Was the condensor replaced at a Chevrolet dealer?


No, had it done at a reputable local shop.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, if it worked properly before the condensor was replaced then I'd say something happened, or did not happen, during the replacement. 

Condensor replacement isn't a simple remove and reinstall. It requires purging the A/C system with nitrogene, installing the correct amount of refrigerant oil, and the correct amount of refrigerant. It may also require software update or resetting of the HVAC actuators. I don't have the service manual to know all of the steps required. Do you know the steps that your local shop followed?


----------



## CruzeBy (Apr 29, 2015)

I"m not SURE if it worked properly before the condenser replacement. I'm the usual driver of this car and I don't notice everything. Saturday my wife rode with me and said is was blowing cold air on the floor.

The notes from the repair shop say "...replace condenser, evacuate & recharge"


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if the flap controls are out of alignment. There's a thread around here somewhere (I couldn't find it just now) on how to check and align them.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> I wonder if the flap controls are out of alignment.


That's my thought as well. The HVAC system is controlled by 3 flappers. The controller memorizes their position and moves them according to what it remembers. They can get out of alignment, but the fix is simple.

This applies to both manual and climate control models.

If possible, clear all codes from memory
Shut off car.
Open the interior fuse box. The door is located below the left air vent. 
Pull fuse 17.
Wait at least 10 seconds.
Re-install fuse.
Start car.
Wait at least 40 seconds for HVAC to re-calibrate itself.


----------



## CruzeBy (Apr 29, 2015)

When I was first trying to diagnose the "no cold AC" problem, I had removed this fuse. I don't remember if the car was running or off. Would removing this fuse with the car running cause the flappers to get lost?

I just now tried this reset as suggested and I think it solved the problem! I can still feel a little air coming from the floor vents but I assume that is normal?

Recirculate flap question: does the system always change to recirculate when the AC is running?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

CruzeBy said:


> Would removing this fuse with the car running cause the flappers to get lost?


I'm not sure. But I'd think all the work done could have moved the flappers from their remembered position and created a problem.




CruzeBy said:


> Recirculate flap question: does the system always change to recirculate when the AC is running?


I'm not sure. I'd think it depends on the settings and conditions. I believe in the old cars "Max AC" would do that. So it wouldn't suprise me but what it's programmed to do something similar if it's trying for maximum effort cooling.


----------



## z4zarrar (Jun 21, 2016)

It took me like ages to find solution for this problem on this forum..
There is another post .. try searching for 'No air from vents' ..


----------



## z4zarrar (Jun 21, 2016)

Check this link:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/185434-no-air-vents.html


----------

